# Buring DVD Video TS & Audio TS



## Johanne (Sep 1, 2005)

I have installed on my laptop using Windows XP Home a NTI CD & DVD Maker that requires any all files to be converted to TS Video and Audio format before it will burn. I have looked around and found sites/programs that convert for e.g AVI to MPEG etc. but none that convert to TS V/A. Can any one help? Much appreciated.


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

I didn't look closely at any of these, but see if something here helps:
http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/Best/wmv-video-ts.html
Good luck!


----------



## Johanne (Sep 1, 2005)

Yes, I had a look at that site earlier. I to just had a quick scan of all 8 pages and couldn't find anything relating to my query. I'll keep looking. Cheers


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jun 18, 2005)

I've just looked at NTI CD and DVD maker and I can't see anywhere where it needs all files converting to TS before burning.
What I did see however, is that this software can apparently copy most cd's and dvd's.
What files are you trying to convert?


----------



## Johanne (Sep 1, 2005)

Good morning, I have videos (some with sound) that I have taken on my camera and I want to be able to watch them on my t.v via my DVD player. I have been able to burn them to DVD that I can play on my laptop without any problems. Cheers


----------

